# Thickness of roof



## judymf (Aug 25, 2008)

My mini heki dome has just blown off and I was already considering replacing it with the air quad. Has anyone got any opinions on it? Also how thick is my roof, I think I want the 25-42 size. I have a 2006 Ace Roma. Last question is do I want the fixed ventilation? 
I hope someone will be able to help. Many thanks

judymf


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Can't help with roof thicness, but measuring he heki dome casing should tell you.

Hekis and similar come in 2 types. The fixed ventilation kind are for caravans, for MHs use the kind without fixed ventilation.


----------



## judymf (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for your answer but I'm confused about whether motorhomes should have fixed or not fixed ventilation and what difference does it make? I've looked at different sites and the answer varies. The heki is above a fixed bed does it mean there will always be air coming in and will it be noisy? It is not at all clear on any of the sites selling them.
Thanks

Judymf


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi , what I will say is our rooflight above the bed has a fixed ventilation :twisted: and what a pain , we are forever cleaning up debris ie leaves bits of fluff etc that get blown in even when fully closed , so much so I have fitted a rubber seal around to stop the ventilation , if we want air we open the rooflight , hope this helps in your decision .

Rob.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Can only repeat what we said before; you need a rooflight of whatever kind, without forced (or any other kind of ) ventilation.

ventilated rooflights are for caravans; they are not suitable for motorhomes.
many MH manufacturers fit the wrong kind, but that doesn't mean you have to.

Motorhomes have all necessary ventilation built in, without needing to ventilate rooflights. Ventilated rooflights in a motorhome create noise and drag when driving. hope this helps.


----------

